# Hello



## Phantom Lures (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello folks,
I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Justin and I love fishing and hunting, and sharing the outdoors. I also own a small custom crafted lure company, Phantom Lures. The Phantom lure was invented by a close friend, Earl Smith in the early 60's and has been a great lure ever since. Earl is now in his eighties and doesn't make them any longer. His grandson and I are now carrying on the tradition. It's a special thing for us to learn and carry on something that he perfected, especially while he is still around to see it. The only way to describe how well these baits work is to use them. They are primarliy for trolling, but can be used in any way. They are a resin based minnow imitation that is very unique. I would like to get a few of these out to some of you guys and get some feedback. So, the first 10 people to pm me their address will get some free. Thanks alot for letting me get the word out.

www.thephantomlure.com


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

welcome to 2cool and maybe I will be one of the lucky ones to try them out. 
James


----------



## GG 3467 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello welcome to 2cool


----------



## Phantom Lures (Jul 7, 2011)

I have gotten 6 pm's, 4 more to go... I can answer any questions, if any. Visit our website as well it has some pretty cool stuff and some old pics of Earl from way back. We fish Canyon Lake alot and I plan on posting reports. Earl still lives there and still knows all the good spots.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Welcome. Are you a sponsor to the board?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Massive striper. I noticed the home page said "striper" and the flicker photo said "stripper".


__
https://flic.kr/p/5236322953


----------



## Phantom Lures (Jul 7, 2011)

I am trying to contact 2cool about sponsorship and my account because I cannot reply but so often. I have gotten pm's and will answer as soon as I can. And yes, that does say stripper and that fish is still on the wall. Canyon Lake record at the time, caught by the dam on a red, black, and white 3 in Phantom.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to 2Cool. Sent you a P.M. Fishing is great here on Lake Livingston.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome to 2 Cool... always looking for a new weapon! PM sent.


----------



## Phantom Lures (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok, guys. Lures going out for set da hook, oilfish, tbone2374, lone eagle, william Gibbs, Crappie Candy 29, slab nabbin, GG 3467, mark brumbaugh, meadowlark, Texas Tom, rubberducky, and Lonestar Proud. Thanks for your interest. These baits will catch fish. We catch alot of fish right off the boat ramp, right off the prop wash. The more baits you get out the better. The lure slides up and down the line so only the hook is on the fish, this ensures more are landed because they can't get leverage on the bait and tear the hook out. Also the baits are adjustable in depth by shaving down the nose or tail. The more nose heavy, the shallower the bait will run. I am certain that you can troll this lure againt any other and it will prove itself. It amazes me sometimes. Good luck.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Word of mouth is what counts, you gave out your stuff to some good fishermen indeed. i'm looking forward to seeing what they catch and report about the lures.


----------



## Phantom Lures (Jul 7, 2011)

The lures work well once you get the hang of how you want to tune them. Earl spent many years making and perfecting these baits and they work. He has always gone around giving them out at the boat ramp and talking with anyone who asked. He has passed these lures out across the country, and those who have had the chance to get them have been buying them from him for many years. Its a process to make each lure by hand, but it is well worth it.Thanks again.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Justin,

Got mine in the mail today...and will put them in the water tomorrow and give you honest feedback.

It is an interesting design....must say I've not seen one like it. Not sure about "tuning" yet but will experiment on the water. I'll try it out in all three aspects.....jigging, trolling, and casting...


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm working in Bryan so I probably won't see mine till the weekend, but will try it out at the first opportunity. 

-LP


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking forward to trying


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Phantom Lures said:


> The lures work well once you get the hang of how you want to tune them. Earl spent many years making and perfecting these baits and they work. He has always gone around giving them out at the boat ramp and talking with anyone who asked. He has passed these lures out across the country, and those who have had the chance to get them have been buying them from him for many years. Its a process to make each lure by hand, but it is well worth it.Thanks again.


 If you already mentioned, I apologize, but what is the target fish, for these lures. I haven't received mine yet, but will give them a good try, when they arrive!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Phantom Lures said:


> stripper


stripper???...........


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to 2coolfishing! The freshwater guys tend to be the most helpful IMHO and have the best conversations. We are glad to have you here!!! I have learn a ton from reading many of their post and I imagine you will too! Also, your lures look great!


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Got mine in the mail today. Cant wait to get them wet later this week. They sure are funny looking. Im assuming you run your line through the lure, and tie to the split ring on the hook sense they are not attached?


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I got the lures in the mail today. Will be trying them out Thursday.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Bill Fisher said:


> stripper???...........


 UH Oh, Hope I don't get in trouble with the wife...


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I got mine. I can't wait to put them to good use. They are very cool looking and I can't see y they wouldn't catch some fish!
James


----------



## Phantom Lures (Jul 7, 2011)

If you guys would like I can post a how to. The target fish are whites, stripers, and black bass, but we have caught almost anything. The tuning is really just scraping a little off the side of the nose of the bait if they aren't running true. You will know if the bait keeps coming out of the water while trolling. Take a little bit off the side that the bait is swimming towards. A little at a time. Also the more nose heavy you make the lure by scraping it, the shallower it will run. I sent some instructions as well, its really not that difficult. And yes, the line runs through the bait with the flat side down. Thanks again.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Somebody catch some fish on one, I want hear about it. They are really unique looking, by the time I got ready to race it was over. So I'm waiting to see if they can trick these devilish Livingston stripers.


----------

